

Tihs is my weeeknd proejct -- I hpoe you can tkae a look :) - daniel1980fl
http://geektalk.info/

======
daniel1980fl
a simple project I did over the weekend. Nothing fancy.

Thanks to Anton Brand for a cool nerd caricature :)

Oh! One amazing thing I learnt during this project is that .info domains cost
only like 2 bucks! :) -- thats incredible cheap for a regular web exposure :)

ps. if you like the idea, please submit it to your favorite social website.

------
sswam
lol man, I like. 1 suggestion, do the 'geekification' in JavaScript so they
don't have to wait for your server. Or else, add some more options such as
Klingon translation, Pig Latin, etc to make the server-side app more
worthwhile.

~~~
sswam
btw pls check my project <http://sam.ai.ki/rescue.html> if you have Linux (any
self-respecting geek should have Linux or some even more hacktastic OS thing)

